# Best flashlight under $100 bucks! Convoy L6 3800 lumen. A MUST HAVE!



## vestureofblood (Jul 9, 2016)

A quick review of the Convoy L6, 3,800 lumen. Simply amazing!



Get your own, stock or with shown upgrades here.


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 9, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> A quick review of the Convoy L6, 3,800 lumen. Simply amazing!




Having troubles with YouTube link?


----------



## stephenk (Jul 9, 2016)

I wouldn't disagree, it is an impressive light for the price, as can be seen by the large number of positive reviews. Quite possibly "the light of 2016".


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 10, 2016)

Folks, if VOB says it's a goody, it's a goody.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 10, 2016)

Too much light for me but dang that looks good.


----------



## Slayer1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good throw and a bang for your money.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 10, 2016)

I ordered mine from: http://asflashlights.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2016)

despite the fact that I know this specific emitter would leave artifacts I would love to put a smooth reflector in it for some more throw and definition. I have the light and yes am pretty darn impressed especially for the price. Just the whole my Et MX25L2 easily out throws the L6 with far less output just gets my flashaholism up


----------



## jbrett14 (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like a very nice light, but the dual switch kills it for me.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm looking for something like this with a xhp 70 hcri 5700k 90+ led in it.
where to look?.
thanks.


----------



## twistedraven (Jul 10, 2016)

Buy one and then get Vinh to put the HI CRI led in it.


----------



## cplively (Jul 10, 2016)

What 26650s are you guys using in this light?

I see they recommend the protected Keeppower battery. I was asking because I see Orbtronic also has a protected 26650, but it may be too long.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 10, 2016)

Where to get this in the USA to send to him?.
a good place!. 

thanks.



twistedraven said:


> Buy one and then get Vinh to put the HI CRI led in it.


----------



## ven (Jul 10, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> despite the fact that I know this specific emitter would leave artifacts I would love to put a smooth reflector in it for some more throw and definition. I have the light and yes am pretty darn impressed especially for the price. Just the whole my Et MX25L2 easily out throws the L6 with far less output just gets my flashaholism up




Sure matt can de-dome it for you:naughty: should be getting on for 200kcd give/take then!

Great vid matt, always a pleasure to watch


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 10, 2016)

cplively said:


> What 26650s are you guys using in this light?


I would run king kong's or Keeppower

BTW: Sold, thanks Matt. If he says it is good to go, I am in. Obviously the machining is great if you couldn't see the joint to add the lanyard ring. That tells me right off the threading & knurling should be very good. 

Did you check out the internals? I just wonder about heat sinking and wire thickness & quality? Thanks bro.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 10, 2016)

Very interesting light. I want to see a runtime graph, though.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the review! I bought my Convoy L6 (NW) a few weeks ago. I had the same ?? how does this lanyard ring go on ?? - although what I really need to say is "thanks for including a lanyard ring!!"

While I'm more of a 16340 / 18350 or small form 18650 this light is a keeper. I've bought some cheaper lights lately, but prior to this year this would have been one of my cheaper lights and yes the quality seems to hang in with the more expensive lights.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Jul 10, 2016)

I got all excited until I did a little investigating and found out it is a Chinese product. That killed the deal for me.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 10, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> despite the fact that I know this specific emitter would leave artifacts I would love to put a smooth reflector in it for some more throw and definition. I have the light and yes am pretty darn impressed especially for the price. Just the whole my Et MX25L2 easily out throws the L6 with far less output just gets my flashaholism up


The smooth reflector and host version should be available anytime now.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks, where from?.



Tac Gunner said:


> The smooth reflector and host version should be available anytime now.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 10, 2016)

I am running protected 4000mah high amp EVVA cells based on the 4000mah King Kong cells. So far they rock. Would be nice to be able to put the nice big metal grip ring on without adding length to the tube thus the cells become to short for contact and the light wont work. For some reason the Kong based Evvas took a reeeeally long time to charge on a VC4 for now I am taking that as a good sign as I have read the Kong cell the EVVA is based on is underrated by a couple hundred mah in the capacity dpt.

Of course this light is made in China! Made anywhere else it would be at least a $125 light.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 10, 2016)

How to use the L6 with a sling. Turn the tube around.


----------



## CYMac (Jul 11, 2016)

I do agree it is a nice light, my review here!



The next thing I wanna do is hammer some soup cans and stuff with it when I get my 26650 batteries, that way at least we are ensured that this light is not a fragile toy and not cheap because the internals are not going to withstand any abuse or drops. There are many high power lights that is cheap, but when you drop it, they die in less than 3 or 4 drops at chest level.

NORZERO whatever DC12 is one of them. I got one, dropped 2x and the light basically died, YUP it's that cheaply made. I wonder how people even stand themselves selling crap like that but it's just unbelievably fragile. If you go to camping or take the light to work, you cannot afford it to fail when you need it to work! A good durable built is needed for ANY flashlights.


----------



## speedtechlights (Jul 11, 2016)

Very interesting light, and for 100$ its a best buy


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 11, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> A quick review of the Convoy L6, 3,800 lumen. Simply amazing!


I suppose this depends on your definition of "best". In my opinion, "brightest" does not necessarily mean "best". For under $100, I'd rather have a 2AA Mini Maglite than this impractical beast.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 11, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I got all excited until I did a little investigating and found out it is a Chinese product. That killed the deal for me.



Most of these lights are made overseas. There is no American equivalent to a light like this.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who has commented. Appreciate them all.



Offgridled said:


> Having troubles with YouTube link?



Should be fixed now 





cplively said:


> What 26650s are you guys using in this light?
> 
> I see they recommend the protected Keeppower battery. I was asking because I see Orbtronic also has a protected 26650, but it may be too long.



I cant say for sure if the Orbs would fit. So far no one has said the KPs would not fit, however some feel they are a bit snug. The light has LVP so really unprotected should be fine too. If you want to see how the KPs fit here is a little vid I used to show that.
https://youtu.be/Ff6XG3zdaMc



neutralwhite said:


> Where to get this in the USA to send to him?.
> a good place!.
> 
> thanks.





sidecross said:


> I ordered mine from: http://asflashlights.com/ :thumbsup:



What he said..



CelticCross74 said:


> Of course this light is made in China! Made anywhere else it would be at least a $125 light.



Or a $350 dollar light.





Str8stroke said:


> Did you check out the internals? I just wonder about heat sinking and wire thickness & quality? Thanks bro.



I've not had the chance to check out the inside much yet. I do know that the copper DTP mcpcb is mounted directly to a one piece head vs a pill in head design for better sinking. Looking down the barrel I've got a visual on what appears to be 22G wire which is about what I would use.


----------



## CYMac (Jul 11, 2016)

mikekoz said:


> Most of these lights are made overseas. There is no American equivalent to a light like this.




Fenix, Nitecore, Jetbeam, Niteye, Thrunite.... all the big nice brands now selling high lumen lights are all China made stuff, but there is a huge difference between Ultrafire-grade or XXXfire-grade stuff versus quality brands. Just because they are both China doesn't mean it is bad. Just because things are made in USA doesn't mean it is good either. I have learned my way in flashlight.. lol


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 11, 2016)

CYMac said:


> Fenix, Nitecore, Jetbeam, Niteye, Thrunite.... all the big nice brands now selling high lumen lights are all China made stuff, but there is a huge difference between Ultrafire-grade or XXXfire-grade stuff versus quality brands.



+1. The quality of this light is = to the above mentioned quality brands in my mind, but at the price of the "fire grade" lights.


----------



## CYMac (Jul 11, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> +1. The quality of this light is = to the above mentioned quality brands in my mind, but at the price of the "fire grade" lights.



So far I agree, the light is nice with the power and everything. The finish is not as "tough" as the nitecore, the body get scratched easier but that I don't mind, because it's not a diamond ring anyway, I will have to drop it, bang it and hit some soup cans with it to test and proof to myself that this is a real tough light, then it is time to convert my friends to buying one lol!!


----------



## sidecross (Jul 11, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I got all excited until I did a little investigating and found out it is a Chinese product. That killed the deal for me.


Most sophisticated electronics even those with big American Corporation names on them are made from Chinese parts if not being totally manufactured in China.

I study U.S. Labor History and post World War ll labor and manufacturing prowess has been on a sharp decline since 1970.

The current high value U.S. manufacturing is in the Industrial Military Complex.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 11, 2016)

The Chinese = bad thing really sticks in people's minds. But when a country makes pretty much everything you touch, it's inevitable some are bad. Some are good. Some are average.

I'm looking around my office now and can't find much of anything _not _made in China. A tube of antibiotic ointment from Canada. Liquid paper from Thailand. Of course you have things like paper and pencils, but if that's what we've been reduced to, it's pretty sad.


----------



## CYMac (Jul 11, 2016)

Personally, I hate china today as in their corrupted gov and crap, their religious field (super corrupted and evil), but when it is about business and stuff, I must admit that we need to be open minded to accept that there are good things coming out from China's end. A lot of shops like gearbest, bang-goods etc.. are from china too lol! Now I think a lot of people are starting to be affiliates with gearbest and stuff already, good reputation and good people there. I


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 11, 2016)

I would not mind trying this light as I have heard some good things about Convoy. I just gave up multiple lithium ion lights a while back because I am too lazy to maintain them and the batteries to use them safely! As far as the politics go, I could care less about Chinese politics. I am an American and I could care less about this countries politics. Our politicians are an embarrassment. I also hate to say it, but the Chinese flashlight manufactures are way ahead of us in overall quality, features, design, brightness, and value for the dollar. I am not including the xxxfire brands, just the REAL ones like Fenix, Nitecore, Jetbeam, etc. There are some fine lights made here in the USA, just not enough.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 11, 2016)

Made in China is an interesting term...their domestic goods are surprisingly adequate and often put exported goods to shame.


----------



## cplively (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks to the OP and others in this thread for putting this light on my radar. I ordered one of them today. The vendor I ordered it from had Keeppower cells so I decided to give them a try.


----------



## maglite mike (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd take any of the new LED Maglites. I have no need for 3800 lumens but that's a lot of light for sure.


----------



## stephenk (Jul 12, 2016)

maglite mike said:


> I'd take any of the new LED Maglites. I have no need for 3800 lumens but that's a lot of light for sure.


I didn't think I needed 3800 lumens until I won an L6, now I wonder how I coped for years without all those lumens! It's an impressive light for the $$!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 12, 2016)

sidecross said:


> I study U.S. Labor History and post World War ll labor and manufacturing prowess has been on a sharp decline since 1970.


And that's why we need to vote for...

Oh, but I'm not going to go there.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 12, 2016)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> And that's why we need to vote for...
> 
> Oh, but I'm not going to go there.



Ya, we probly need to shift away from the political side of this debate, lest mods come around and

Thanks again for all the input gang...


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jul 12, 2016)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> And that's why we need to vote for...
> 
> Oh, but I'm not going to go there.


Gary Johnson. There, I said it so we can all move on.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 12, 2016)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> And that's why we need to vote for...
> 
> Oh, but I'm not going to go there.




That may be the problem, there is no place to go.


----------



## mjgsxr (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm not from the usa so don't understand all these political arguments, so back to the light in question. 

Vesture of blood will you be able to mod these with a driver similar to the ones you drive your P60 drop in's with. A driver with blf a6 firmware with a fet for max out put on turbo would relay take a great budget light to the next level. Any thoughts on a price if it's a wise mod for this light


----------



## Ranger007 (Jul 13, 2016)

Great review for a great looking torch!!
Is the reflector a LOP or MOP?

Are there SMO reflector available to make it a thrower? 
Are extention tubes available to change it from 2 cell to 4?


----------



## mjgsxr (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi ranger007

Over at blf they are getting a limited supply of SMO reflectors made. Not available yet. Don't have my light yet but looks like a Mop reflector. Don't think this led gives a nice beam in a smooth reflector, maybe someone else will comment who has tryed a SMO reflector with XHP70 LED. I have never seen this donut hole beam yet.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 13, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> Vesture of blood will you be able to mod these with a driver similar to the ones you drive your P60 drop in's with. A driver with blf a6 firmware with a fet for max out put on turbo would relay take a great budget light to the next level. Any thoughts on a price if it's a wise mod for this light



I could be wrong, but I dont think the a6 firmware would work in this light. If I am not mistaken the FET +1 boards us for a6 are single cell only. 

As far as driver options what I can think of off the top of my head is.

1. Use the mosfet driver like in P60 with a dedicated firmware flashed on it for dual switch use.

2. Use mosfet driver with dedicated firmware flashed on it and replace tail drop the tail switch.

Programming each individual board, making the swap possibly modding the tail switch etc would nudge the light away from the budget range. Probly add around $65 to the cost. Thats not to say I wouldn't do it though



Ranger007 said:


> Great review for a great looking torch!!
> Is the reflector a LOP or MOP?
> 
> Are there SMO reflector available to make it a thrower?
> Are extension tubes available to change it from 2 cell to 4?



This reflector to me looks more like a medium to heavy orange peel.

Like mj said there will be some smo reflectors available for it eventually, but we dont have a solid eta on them yet that I know of.

If I am not mistaken the driver in this has a max voltage input of 8.4 so as far as I know there is no extension tube plan.


*
As far as mods go:

*The thing I was most considering to offer for this light was an* "ultra lux" *package. My thought was de-domed emitter and boosting the driver current about another amp. I will have to try it on one and see how it goes first.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 13, 2016)

Just bought one. Couldn't pass up a light like that for 60 bucks. Thanks man👍🏻


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 14, 2016)

If anyone is curious I did a lux test on this earlier. 

Convoy L6: Beam distance 75,750 lux or 550 meters.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 16, 2016)

Bump for a nice light.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 17, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I got all excited until I did a little investigating and found out it is a Chinese product. That killed the deal for me.



Do you know that Chinese industry has 14 quality levels? And best of the best US originated servers (Dell, HP, IBM) with top notch quality are being produced and assembled in China.


----------



## richbuff (Jul 17, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I got all excited until I did a little investigating and found out it is a Chinese product. That killed the deal for me.


It would not be excessive flooding if this type of content were posted in most of the topic threads for Chinese products in this forum. Instead, it would be excessive trolling. 

Socio-economic-political axe-grinding is so distasteful. Aren't there other forums out there that are designed for this kind of flame battling? This one is not, so please spare us. 

I have read many very nice comments about this light, and I should grab one, because it is a very nice light, and also because it is almost cost free.


----------



## Streamer (Jul 19, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I got all excited until I did a little investigating and found out it is a Chinese product. That killed the deal for me.



LOL..that's one way to get others to look at your user profile.
Anything from China in your household?


----------



## vadimax (Jul 19, 2016)

Streamer said:


> LOL..that's one way to get others to look at your user profile.
> Anything from China in your household?



Definitely. But he does not know that


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 19, 2016)

I am likely spelling it wrong but Shangzhou to be exact/inexact. Okay buy one of the new 3rd Gen XML2 D Mags they are outstanding and built in Cali. Im looking forward to a smooth reflector for this beast even though I know its going to be ate up with artifacts. Thus far am loving XHP anything really.


----------



## ANTIHER0 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't need it... but I want it. Convoy L6 on deck baby!


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 20, 2016)

almost ship time! I'm looking forward to getting this light big time. I know how good these China lights can be sometimes.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 20, 2016)

Just ordered one from Adventure Sport with a couple of the Keepower cells.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 21, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> almost ship time! I'm looking forward to getting this light big time. I know how good these China lights can be sometimes.



Yep, I paid for DHL shipping on the 18th so it should be party time soon!! I've got some friends coming in from out of state soon, one of which is fully expecting to go home with one of these puppies.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

I want one! But tell me please, what's the run time on turbo and can you hold it without burning your hand?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Wine Guy,

Drive current on turbo is 5 amp. So on a pair of Keeppowers you'd get around an hour. Heat management on this light is good. So far I have not run it to the place where I felt it was too hot. One review I read a person claimed to have run it 50 min straight. Not sure if gloves were required or not


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 22, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> Hi Wine Guy,
> 
> Drive current on turbo is 5 amp. So on a pair of Keeppowers you'd get around an hour. Heat management on this light is good. So far I have not run it to the place where I felt it was too hot. One review I read a person claimed to have run it 50 min straight. Not sure if gloves were required or not




Are the Keeppower 26650s that come with the L6 the shorter 69.5mm version?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm told that the version I have are the longer ones. I've had no problem using them though. Here is a video I made of the way they fit.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 22, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> I'm told that the version I have are the longer ones. I've had no problem using them though. Here is a video I made of the way they fit.



Ok, thanks. I keep reading that 70mm is the max cell length for this light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 23, 2016)

"longer ones"? I searched high and low for sub 70mm 26650's finally settling on some what are so far kick rear end King Kongs. Man these cells can hold a charge! Lost my grip ring!


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 23, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> "longer ones"? I searched high and low for sub 70mm 26650's finally settling on some what are so far kick rear end King Kongs. Man these cells can hold a charge! Lost my grip ring!


http://budgetlightforum.com/node/47882


----------



## sidecross (Jul 23, 2016)

Not over a year ago Keeppower 52000mAh Protected Battery was listed at 71.1mm and I have two at 70.9mm.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey Matt, did they begin shipping yet? Or are you still waiting on them?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 25, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Hey Matt, did they begin shipping yet? Or are you still waiting on them?


Sadly I have made a pretty serious error here. I checked to see which tints were actually available before posting my sale and to avoid any delays. Thus I thought that when the order was placed (Paid for) the items would ship within a few days figuring a lead time of 6-10 days total for arrival. 

Just now I got a message back from Simon. He said that there is a week lead time before shipment of any of the lights. A asked what the reason for that is and he said
"all flashlights need time to be assemble ,and the express agent needs some time to deal with the goods"

Apparently they are assembled to order. My order was finalized on the 15th and payment cleared on the 18th so as best I can tell I should be getting them around the 3rd.  

This is entirely my fault.  I am very sorry about this guys.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 25, 2016)

No big deal man, don't sweat it!


----------



## sidecross (Jul 25, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> No big deal man, don't sweat it!




+1


----------



## MBentz (Jul 25, 2016)

So when will you order the next batch VOB?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 25, 2016)

I really appreciate the understanding guys. 

Mbentz,

I ordered 40ish lights (including a few non L6s) so that I would have some extra. I will continue to stock this light.


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 27, 2016)

No worries here your a busy man with an amazing product well worth the wait.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 27, 2016)

Update: Just got a shipping notification  Thanks again everyone for your patience in this.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 28, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Are the Keeppower 26650s that come with the L6 the shorter 69.5mm version?




I went night hiking the other day and finally got the itch for a new light after years out of the "game" lol. This thing is a freaking beast!!!!!!!! Definitely the light that has caught my attention the most! Thing is, I'm looking to pick up the light, charger, and short 69.5mm cells all from the same place. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 28, 2016)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I went night hiking the other day and finally got the itch for a new light after years out of the "game" lol. This thing is a freaking beast!!!!!!!! Definitely the light that has caught my attention the most! Thing is, I'm looking to pick up the light, charger, and short 69.5mm cells all from the same place. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?


Get it from Matt man, right here http://asflashlights.com/convoy-flashlights/92-convoy-l6-3800-lumen-cree-xhp70-1a-and-3c.html


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 28, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> Update: Just got a shipping notification  Thanks again everyone for your patience in this.


Aww hells yea. Party time.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 28, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Get it from Matt man, right here http://asflashlights.com/convoy-flashlights/92-convoy-l6-3800-lumen-cree-xhp70-1a-and-3c.html




He has everything I need, but it appears that he is shipping the 71mm batteries, and not the shorter ones that most sites are recommending.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 28, 2016)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> He has everything I need, but it appears that he is shipping the 71mm batteries, and not the shorter ones that most sites are recommending.


I have a few of the longer 70.5mm Keeppower batteries too, I expect the shorter ones I heard about months ago are still hard to come by.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 28, 2016)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> He has everything I need, but it appears that he is shipping the 71mm batteries, and not the shorter ones that most sites are recommending.


They fit though with no issues. He has a video of him putting them in a few posts up. But understandable. I ordered them and expect they will fit.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 31, 2016)

Now I am interested in this light. I have a few single 26550 lights that also can use 3AA cells and come with an adapter. I wonder if I can use 2 of these adapters to run it on 6AA's? The adapters are about the same size as the 26550's. The run time would not be as good, but it would be an alternative power source!


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi mikekoz,

Those adapters are great for emergency power sources. They're not going to fit in this light though. The tube diameter is not quite large enough.


----------



## Slayer1 (Aug 1, 2016)

I just got my Xtar 26650 5000mah protected and its a tight fit into L6 even though it diameter is 26.5 +/- 0.3mm.
Need to use a slight force but I can live with it.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 2, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Hey Matt, did they begin shipping yet? Or are you still waiting on them?



Just received my shipping notice this afternoon. :rock:


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 2, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Just received my shipping notice this afternoon. :rock:


Everyone that placed an order between *7/9 and 7/28* has a package on the way  My shipment of chargers and cells will be here in a couple days and then the rest of the orders will be heading out as well...

Thanks again everyone. Please feel free to leave your thoughts and impressions in the thread!


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 3, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Just received my shipping notice this afternoon. :rock:


I know bro, so did I. :rock::rock:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 3, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> Everyone that placed an order between *7/9 and 7/28* has a package on the way  My shipment of chargers and cells will be here in a couple days and then the rest of the orders will be heading out as well...
> 
> Thanks again everyone. Please feel free to leave your thoughts and impressions in the thread!




Were you able to get the shorter keeppower cells by chance?


----------



## Lumenwolf (Aug 3, 2016)

Hope this comes on sale on Amazon or some other place in the UK.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 5, 2016)

Got the L-6 today. Sturdy well made light. Only bummer is the keep power 26650's are so long they don't fit in my 26650 charger. Little disappointing, not sure why they would make them vary in size like that.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 5, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Got the L-6 today. Sturdy well made light. Only bummer is the keep power 26650's are so long they don't fit in my 26650 charger. Little disappointing.


The Keeppower 26650 protected 5500mAh batteries vary from 70.5mm to over 71.1mm. If your knowledge is up to speed you can use non-protected batteries. The L6 in stock form draws 5.5 amps.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 5, 2016)

sidecross said:


> The Keeppower 26650 protected 5500mAh batteries vary from 70.5mm to over 71.1mm. If your knowledge is up to speed you can use non-protected batteries. The L6 in stock form draws 5.5 amps.



The keep powers work fine in the light. It's my charger that I was not aware they would it fit in. Charger says 26650's so I figured it would charge all 26650. Working on rigging something now.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 5, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> The keep powers work fine in the light. It's my charger that I was not aware they would it fit in. Charger says 26650's so I figured it would charge all 26650. Working on rigging something now.


What brand charger is it, it would be good to know what charger cannot handle 70mm plus batteries; the same problem would likely occur with 18650 batteries of the same length.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 5, 2016)

had the L6 for some weeks now and still have gotta say with conviction MY GOODNESS!! This thing(at least my copy)is well built just as much as a $200 light. I lost my tac ring for it which drives me up the wall but hey. I am still using the 2 King Kong 4000mah high amp 26650's at the time they were the only cells that came under 70mm and I wanted to test King Kongs stellar reputation and so far so very very good. NOW...gonna throw this sub $100 light into the best light under $100 category-any of the new 3rd Gen XML2 Mags. Doesnt matter 2 C cell or 3 D cell they are incredible especially the heavily knurled LX models. They max at "only" 625 lumens but they can be had for under 50 bucks....


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 5, 2016)

sidecross said:


> What brand charger is it, it would be good to know what charger cannot handle 70mm plus batteries; the same problem would likely occur with 18650 batteries of the same length.


It is a NiteCore intella charger.
EDIT: Charger is a NiteCore i2


----------



## sidecross (Aug 5, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> had the L6 for some weeks now and still have gotta say with conviction MY GOODNESS!! This thing(at least my copy)is well built just as much as a $200 light. I lost my tac ring for it which drives me up the wall but hey. I am still using the 2 King Kong 4000mah high amp 26650's at the time they were the only cells that came under 70mm and I wanted to test King Kongs stellar reputation and so far so very very good. NOW...gonna throw this sub $100 light into the best light under $100 category-any of the new 3rd Gen XML2 Mags. Doesnt matter 2 C cell or 3 D cell they are incredible especially the heavily knurled LX models. They max at "only" 625 lumens but they can be had for under 50 bucks....


+1

The build quality is excellent and this is an excellent flashlight. For the price there is no better flashlight and as a straight up stock flashlight at any price it is a player. :thumbsup:


----------



## sidecross (Aug 5, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## sidecross (Aug 5, 2016)

This is the best flashlight at this price; the L6 N2-3C emitter is excellent as well. 

My appreciation to the creation of this thread, and my thanks to Matt at Adventure Sport Flashlights for the excellent selling and delivery of this flashlight. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 6, 2016)

Managed to get the cells charged. Put them in and fired this bad boy up. Excellent light. Build is extremely solid, no battery jiggle, throws decent and is damn bright at 3500. I noticed a flikker in hi mode..Low,Med, Turbo are fine. but it goes away after using the light for a bit though wich I was happy to see but don't understand. For 60 bucks it's a great buy. Just make sure you don't buy the keep powers if you use a nitecore i2 charger they don't fit.
Thank you Matt for bringing my attention to this light.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 6, 2016)

FYI this is a current controlled light

http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/981671#comment-981671


----------



## eraursls1984 (Aug 6, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> ... Just make sure you don't buy the keep powers if you use a nitecore charger they don't fit.


Do you have the I2/I4 or D2/D4? Not sure if they differ in length.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 6, 2016)

eraursls1984 said:


> Do you have the I2/I4 or D2/D4? Not sure if they differ in length.


I'll go take a look.

EDIT: The charger Says i2


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 6, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> I'll go take a look.
> 
> EDIT: The charger Says i2


I have the D2. The KP protectes will fit in this charger if you lower the cell straight in and not bottom then top. I'm not sure if they are longer than the i2 or not though.


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 7, 2016)

VOB or anyone, I suppose... was the reviewed sample the 6500K or 5000K? 3400ish tested lumens... I'm curious if we'd see it as a lower number for the 5000K.


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 7, 2016)

I may have found my answer?

Cree rates the 5000K N4 and 6500K N4 LEDs at the same lumen. The question is... with how they're driven, will we see a difference?

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C...d-Modules/XLamp/Data-and-Binning/ds-XHP70.pdf


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 7, 2016)

The 5000k 3A is an N2 bin so the lumens will be lower. Here is the thing though, unless you have the two side by side you won't notice any difference since you will have nothing to compare them to if they are not side by side. In any case you will most likely notice the tint difference more than the very small decrease in lumens.


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 7, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> The 5000k 5A is an N2 bin so the lumens will be lower. Here is the thing though, unless you have the two side by side you won't notice any difference since you will have nothing to compare them to if they are not side by side. In any case you will most likely notice the tint difference more than the very small decrease in lumens.



Thanks. I was looking at the light on GearBest and they listed N4 for both. Checking out ASFlashlights, I see the 5k listed as N2. N2 makes more sense and is livable.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 8, 2016)

Loving this light. But I don't understand this flikkering. It flikkers on Hi mode for the first 5 mins when it seems my batteries are full I'm gussing. The weird thing is that it stops and does not come back for the rest of the run time. Than I charge the batteries, I didn't put them back in for around 5 hours later, but when I did it flikkers again only in hi mode for the first 5 minutes again and than stopped for the rest of the run. Anybody have a clue why this would happen? I hope it's not defective.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Aug 8, 2016)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Flight_Deck (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow, 111 posts (now 112), in less that month on this thread. Certainly off topic, but impressive none the less! Obviously hit a resonant nerve with this community.


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 8, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Loving this light. But I don't understand this flikkering. It flikkers on Hi mode for the first 5 mins when it seems my batteries are full I'm gussing. The weird thing is that it stops and does not come back for the rest of the run time. Than I charge the batteries, I didn't put them back in for around 5 hours later, but when I did it flikkers again only in hi mode for the first 5 minutes again and than stopped for the rest of the run. Anybody have a clue why this would happen? I hope it's not defective.



This is the first incident I have heard of. I don't know what would cause that, but I'll tell you what I always do when I encounter any issue with a flashlight.

1. I check all the movable contacts. In this case the ring that holds in the driver, and the tail switch. Just make sure they are tight.

2. Try another set of batteries. Preferably unprotected cells. There is always a chance especially when working with protected cells there is a defect here. If you dont have more 26mm cells even a pair of IMR 18650s rolled up in a newspaper should do.


If these 2 simple things do not fix it I would wager that its a problem with the driver board. I'm actually not sure if Convoy has a warranty or not, I've never seen a statement. I will ask. Either way if it is a problem with the driver I can fix it for you. Simon made the driver boards available for purchase recently so I ordered a pair for just such an emergency along with my next batch of lights. They will not be here for a little while yet though. He said that manufacturing time on the batch I just paid for would be like 20 days.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 8, 2016)

Enough with the anti-China sentiment and posting. Don't like it, don't post here or buy it. Enough.


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 8, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> If these 2 simple things do not fix it I would wager that its a problem with the driver board. I'm actually not sure if Convoy has a warranty or not, I've never seen a statement. I will ask. Either way if it is a problem with the driver I can fix it for you. Simon made the driver boards available for purchase recently so I ordered a pair for just such an emergency along with my next batch of lights. They will not be here for a little while yet though. He said that manufacturing time on the batch I just paid for would be like 20 days.



I saw this response and I thought "What great service... I'm going to pull the trigger!". Sign in to the website, check my cart, and see the price up and it now on backorder. AHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 9, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> This is the first incident I have heard of. I don't know what would cause that, but I'll tell you what I always do when I encounter any issue with a flashlight.
> 
> 1. I check all the movable contacts. In this case the ring that holds in the driver, and the tail switch. Just make sure they are tight.
> 
> ...


ok, thanks Matt, seems everything is tight. Like I said, after the light is on for about 5 minutes the flikkering stops and does not return for the rest of the battery life. So I can live with the flikkering only in the one mode for only 5 mins. As long as it doesn't get any worse it really doesn't bother me too much. Was just curious if anyone else had it happen...I guess not.


EDIT: Just wanted to mention that Matt was very accommodating and is taking care of me with the battery issue. Great service from Matt and the Adventure Sports site.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 9, 2016)

I experimented with the L6 tonight by putting protected Keeeppower 5200mah cells in it and it would just flicker on high mode non stop. Switched back to my much shorter King Kongs and it was fine. Dented in a positive terminal on one of the Keeppowers I had to use that much force to screw the tail cap all the way on. Still works though.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 9, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I experimented with the L6 tonight by putting protected Keeeppower 5200mah cells in it and it would just flicker on high mode non stop. Switched back to my much shorter King Kongs and it was fine. Dented in a positive terminal on one of the Keeppowers I had to use that much force to screw the tail cap all the way on. Still works though.


Thanks for experimenting and posting. I kinda figured it was the batteries. I don't know much about different batteries and all so I just bought the ones that were sudjested along with the L6 on the site. I guess I shouldn't use these Keeppowers in case it's damaging the light. I'll PM Matt and see if anything can be done. Site says no returns on batteries but...


----------



## sidecross (Aug 9, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I experimented with the L6 tonight by putting protected Keeeppower 5200mah cells in it and it would just flicker on high mode non stop. Switched back to my much shorter King Kongs and it was fine. Dented in a positive terminal on one of the Keeppowers I had to use that much force to screw the tail cap all the way on. Still works though.


These batteries have worked with no problem:

Protected: Fenix 4800mAh and Soshine 5500mAh

Non-Protected Keeppower IMR 5200mAh and Shockli 4200mAh. (these two have positive terminals that make connection in series)


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 9, 2016)

I will add the King Kong based protected 4000mah high amp EVVA cells to the list. Found it weird after I jammed those two protected Keeppowers in the light high mode would just flicker at a steady ish pace non stop.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have these and there is no flicking.







Also have these _unprotected_ and no flicker


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 10, 2016)

ohhh this made me get out the calipers! I got 71.0mm on both my protected 5200mah Keeppowers I got from Matt. The pair of King Kong based protected high amp 4000mah EVVA cells in my L6 came out at 68.5mm and to wrap up my 26650 lights I got 68.5mm off the new IMR 5200mah Keeppower in my R40 and 67.5mm off the Olight proprietary 4000mah cell it replaced.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 10, 2016)

Could very well be an issue with cells that are too long. I bought my Keeppowers in a group buy on banggood which were specifically the shorter 69.5mm cells.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 10, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> ohhh this made me get out the calipers! I got 71.0mm on both my protected 5200mah Keeppowers I got from Matt. The pair of King Kong based protected high amp 4000mah EVVA cells in my L6 came out at 68.5mm and to wrap up my 26650 lights I got 68.5mm off the new IMR 5200mah Keeppower in my R40 and 67.5mm off the Olight proprietary 4000mah cell it replaced.


I have read reports of sizes varying from 70.5mm to 71.1mm; I have two at 70.5mm. I am using either unprotected or protected but under 70.0mm batteries for my Convoy L6.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 12, 2016)

What battery do you guys feel is best for this light? I don't mind paying more for a better battery, as long as it fits and works in this light. I'm afraid to choose one on my own because of what happened with the last ones. Matt took care of me on those , great service from him and Adventure Sports.


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Aug 13, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> What battery do you guys feel is best for this light? I don't mind paying more for a better battery, as long as it fits and works in this light. I'm afraid to choose one on my own because of what happened with the last ones. Matt took care of me on those , great service from him and Adventure Sports.



If you’re looking for a set of 26650 batteries that actually fit in the L6 without magnets, or a battery connector the MNKE IMR-26650 (orange color) fit perfect. It would be wise to own a digital multimeter to test the voltage of the batteries often as there is no protection circuitry on the batteries themselves.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 13, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> What battery do you guys feel is best for this light? I don't mind paying more for a better battery, as long as it fits and works in this light. I'm afraid to choose one on my own because of what happened with the last ones. Matt took care of me on those , great service from him and Adventure Sports.



That's the EXACT same situation Ive been in for the past week and a half! lol The protected King Kongs aren't available anymore, and the short keeppowers are never in stock either.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 13, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> What battery do you guys feel is best for this light? I don't mind paying more for a better battery, as long as it fits and works in this light. I'm afraid to choose one on my own because of what happened with the last ones. Matt took care of me on those , great service from him and Adventure Sports.


Matt at Adventure Sports Flashlights does provide excellent service.

But on the subject at hand I use both protected and unprotected batteries. First if using unprotected make sure there is contact for two batteries in series and that the length of any two batteries, protected or not, is neither too tall or too short.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 13, 2016)

sidecross said:


> Matt at Adventure Sports Flashlights does provide excellent service.
> 
> But on the subject at hand I use both protected and unprotected batteries. First if using unprotected make sure there is contact for two batteries in series and that the length of any two batteries, protected or not, is neither too tall or too short.


What protected batteries do you use in the L6? Im just about willing to buy whatever protected battery fits at this point.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 13, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> What protected batteries do you use in the L6? Im just about willing to buy whatever protected battery fits at this point.


I have Fenix 4800mAh 26650 Protected batteries that came with my Fenix FD 40 and Pd40.


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 13, 2016)

sidecross said:


> I have Fenix 4800mAh 26650 Protected batteries that came with my Fenix FD 40 and Pd40.


Ok thank you. Must be a good battery 19 bucks a pop. Still on the look out for something a little cheaper.


----------



## Truglo (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Folks. New guy here from Australia. I took the plunge on one of these with Adventure Sports Flashlights (I think)

Matt was good to deal with. I hope this lives up to the hype. Thanks to the members for the wealth of information here.


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 14, 2016)

Truglo said:


> Hi Folks. New guy here from Australia. I took the plunge on one of these with Adventure Sports Flashlights (I think)
> 
> Matt was good to deal with. I hope this lives up to the hype. Thanks to the members for the wealth of information here.



Matt is great to deal with and knows his flashlights very well. You'll be very happy. Can't wait to hear back. And welcome to your new way of flashlight living


----------



## vudoo (Aug 15, 2016)

Truglo said:


> Hi Folks. New guy here from Australia. I took the plunge on one of these with Adventure Sports Flashlights (I think)
> 
> Matt was good to deal with. I hope this lives up to the hype. Thanks to the members for the wealth of information here.



I am from Melbourne and have bought from Matt of ASF. Your in great hands. [emoji106]


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 22, 2016)

I finally got a chance to take this light for a night woods hike up in Tahoe, and wow is it ever a must have! The beam and tint are both absolutely gorgeous (mine is the 3C tint), and of course the output on turbo is astounding. I love everything about this light excluding some minor gripes about the UI.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 22, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I finally got a chance to take this light for a night woods hike up in Tahoe, and wow is it ever a must have! The beam and tint are both absolutely gorgeous (mine is the 3C tint), and of course the output on turbo is astounding. I love everything about this light excluding some minor gripes about the UI.


+1

I have the same model (N2-3C) and it is a great light! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidecross (Aug 22, 2016)

SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Ok thank you. Must be a good battery 19 bucks a pop. Still on the look out for something a little cheaper.


Yes, there are other good batteries to choose from, I am currently not using protected batteries. My interest is towards higher amperage and voltage and not capacity.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 23, 2016)

Yay, I finally got a shipping notice for these unicorn 69.5mm protected keepower cells. I've been using this proprietary battery pack for now.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 23, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Yay, I finally got a shipping notice for these unicorn 69.5mm protected keepower cells. I've been using this proprietary battery pack for now.


 Innovation can never be done by a robot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Koam (Aug 23, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I experimented with the L6 tonight by putting protected Keeeppower 5200mah cells in it and it would just flicker on high mode non stop. Switched back to my much shorter King Kongs and it was fine. Dented in a positive terminal on one of the Keeppowers I had to use that much force to screw the tail cap all the way on. Still works though.



Since the light works with the head partially unscrewed, which lengthens the tube, you could use longer batteries. An external o-ring between the head and tube might help a bit for weatherproofing until you find the optimal length batteries. Just a thought.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 23, 2016)

sidecross said:


> Innovation can never be done by a robot. :thumbsup:



:laughing:

On a side note, the two NCR18650GA cells have discharged exactly evenly, and I've been checking all the time since I'm only used to single cell Li-Ion lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

nah I already still have the now suddenly unavailable EVVA 4000mah 10amp cells in the light and they fit amazingly well and power the light perfectly. Was just trying the bigger Keeppowers as an experiment and man not only do they not fit the big L6 without potential damage neither of them fit in any of my other 26650 lights.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 24, 2016)

FYI the shorter keeppowers are available on banggood again.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 24, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> nah I already still have the now suddenly unavailable EVVA 4000mah 10amp cells in the light and they fit amazingly well and power the light perfectly. Was just trying the bigger Keeppowers as an experiment and man not only do they not fit the big L6 without potential damage neither of them fit in any of my other 26650 lights.


I bought two of the keeppower batteries at 70.1mm a year ago, and they fit only my Fenix FD40. I now check battery height on any battery I purchase as well as other parameters.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

what? The "shorter" Keeppowers? Kind of weird but will go check it out

Edit-whoa! "Custom fit for L6" it even says! Just bought two. How come these dont show up at say illumn?


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 24, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> what? The "shorter" Keeppowers? Kind of weird but will go check it out
> 
> Edit-whoa! "Custom fit for L6" it even says! Just bought two. How come these dont show up at say illumn?



This is the listing where I got mine I posted a bit ago with the calipers. Simon and his counterpart specifically asked banggood to source these from keeppower, I do not know of illumn specifically sourcing these especially since they are quite hard to come by. They have been OOS for a while.


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is something I thought might interest you guys 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ow-to-double-your-lux!!&p=4950419#post4950419


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 24, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> FYI the shorter KeepPowers are available on Banggood again.



Thanks for the heads up. I snagged two sets. I've been using unprotected Efest batteries so far, but I have been careful not to run them down. I'll treat the KeepPowers the same way, but I will still be more comfortable using protected batteries.


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 24, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> Here is something I thought might interest you guys
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ow-to-double-your-lux!!&p=4950419#post4950419



Very cool and so interesting. You make it look so easy. Thank you for doing this video


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 9, 2016)

L6 is back in stock at Adventure Sport!


----------



## sidecross (Sep 9, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> what? The "shorter" Keeppowers? Kind of weird but will go check it out
> 
> Edit-whoa! "Custom fit for L6" it even says! Just bought two. How come these dont show up at say illumn?


Illumination Supply has the older stock which I purchased a year ago that were 70.5mm in length. As of today they are selling these older one's for $8.00 each.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2016)

This might be the only real thrower I have other than a couple smaller ones from years back. The price, the build quality, tint, and the fact that it ran on 2x26650 convinced me to try this light. Oh and the HID needs a new battery so I need a tower for emergencies maybe. I'm using two EVVA 5200mAh protected batteries and they are working fine. They are probably the longest one might want to use. Seriously though I would not use unprotected cells in this light, they might work fine now, but in a couple of years are you going to remember? Is the light going to be used by someone else at that time that has no clue? 

As most people have commented I'm impressed with the quality of the light for the price I missed the **** coupon so I paid full price with still bothers me, but it really is worth it. I like the double switch setup because most of the single switch lights I've tried recently have very poor UIs that are just not intuitive and I know in 2 years I'll have to look them up again to get the most out of them. This one is simple on/off and level, perfect for this type of light that many will use infrequently. I wish more lights would use a matt anodizing like this one. I'm still a small light guy, but I like this light and the 26650 cell is a great platform for larger lights. Tonight it will be fun to see the MK34 and the L6 together, very different lights that impress me in different ways. It's not for everyone, but this light definitely filled a void.


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok I specifically joined CPF to find a quality super bright sub-$100 LED flashlight and it didn't take more than a couple minutes to find this thread. 

Read the first three pages and based on what I read and the positive comments about the light, I added the following to my cart: Convoy L6, the Keeppower 5200 mAH protected batteries and the Nitecore D2 digital charger. These are all options as part of the ordering process for the L6 light itself. Hence, I *assumed* that are meant to operate and work together.

However, after reading the last two pages of this thread, I'm not sure that those batteries and/or charger are right for this light. True/False? Should I buy all three together as planned or..... what's Plan B?

Thanks,


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Do not buy them all together until vestureofblood can confirm he has the new 69.5 mm protected cells. The D2 is ok but it is old and slow. I recommend the Littokala li500


----------



## niktak11 (Oct 16, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> Ok I specifically joined CPF to find a quality super bright sub-$100 LED flashlight and it didn't take more than a couple minutes to find this thread.
> 
> Read the first three pages and based on what I read and the positive comments about the light, I added the following to my cart: Convoy L6, the Keeppower 5200 mAH protected batteries and the Nitecore D2 digital charger. These are all options as part of the ordering process for the L6 light itself. Hence, I *assumed* that are meant to operate and work together.
> 
> ...


The D2 can only output 2*0.5A. It's gonna take forever to charge the batteries with that. Find something that can do at least 1A x2

If you're looking at Nitecore, they have the SC2 which can do 2*2A I believe

http://charger.nitecore.com/product/sc2


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 16, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> Ok I specifically joined CPF to find a quality super bright sub-$100 LED flashlight and it didn't take more than a couple minutes to find this thread.
> 
> Read the first three pages and based on what I read and the positive comments about the light, I added the following to my cart: Convoy L6, the Keeppower 5200 mAH protected batteries and the Nitecore D2 digital charger. These are all options as part of the ordering process for the L6 light itself. Hence, I *assumed* that are meant to operate and work together.
> 
> ...


Welcome to CPF. Enjoy your experience!!


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 16, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Do not buy them all together until vestureofblood can confirm he has the new 69.5 mm protected cells. The D2 is ok but it is old and slow. I recommend the Littokala li500



Ok, thanks. And just to clarify: I'm planning to order the L6 from VOB's site ASF: http://asflashlights.com/convoy-flashlights/92-convoy-l6-3800-lumen-cree-xhp70-1a-and-3c.html

Question: I'm on Amazon and they are showing nothing for the Littokala li500; do you h ave a good source and/or link?

Thanks,





niktak11 said:


> The D2 can only output 2*0.5A. It's gonna take forever to charge the batteries with that. Find something that can do at least 1A x2
> 
> If you're looking at Nitecore, they have the SC2 which can do 2*2A I believe
> 
> http://charger.nitecore.com/product/sc2



Looking at the Nitecore SC2 as we speak.

Thanks!


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 16, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Welcome to CPF. Enjoy your experience!!



Thanks!


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 16, 2016)

FYI i was comparing ceiling bounce illumination from the L6 and Manker mk34. I clicked the L6 off after using it on and off for something like 5min and when i went back to it to would not light. i checked the batteries, and tailswitch and all were fine. i was just about to power the head with a powersupply when i felt the bezel ring turn just a bit in my hand while i was holding the head trying to look at the contacts. 

i had checked the tail cap and head several times. I checked the bezel ring and i was surprised i could turn it fairly easy. i snugged it down and put the light back together; it lit up perfectly. What a relief! 

I had never removed the bezel before or even played with it, so i'm very surprized it was loose. with the matte anodizing i could not even physically see that it was loose. So this is just a heads up if the light does not turn on ensure the bezel is tight. I'm surprized this light is susceptible to that. I may open it up and have a look why if i can't find a teardown. I'm also surprised that some wow it loosened as well the light is new. with only a an hour or so of runtime on it, if that.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 17, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> FYI i was comparing ceiling bounce illumination from the L6 and Manker mk34. I clicked the L6 off after using it on and off for something like 5min and when i went back to it to would not light. i checked the batteries, and tailswitch and all were fine. i was just about to power the head with a powersupply when i felt the bezel ring turn just a bit in my hand while i was holding the head trying to look at the contacts.
> 
> i had checked the tail cap and head several times. I checked the bezel ring and i was surprised i could turn it fairly easy. i snugged it down and put the light back together; it lit up perfectly. What a relief!
> 
> I had never removed the bezel before or even played with it, so i'm very surprized it was loose. with the matte anodizing i could not even physically see that it was loose. So this is just a heads up if the light does not turn on ensure the bezel is tight. I'm surprized this light is susceptible to that. I may open it up and have a look why if i can't find a teardown. I'm also surprised that some wow it loosened as well the light is new. with only a an hour or so of runtime on it, if that.


Hi SB. That's not normal. There is no reason your light should not work if the bezel was cracked loose. There is only one thing I can think of that might cause this. If the bezel was loose enough that the reflector moved and shorted to the LED contacts. I would try removing the reflector and powering up the light. If it works that way everything is fine. If not something is wrong. The bezel should have nothing to do with your light functioning. Please let us know.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 17, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> Hi SB. That's not normal. There is no reason your light should not work if the bezel was cracked loose. There is only one thing I can think of that might cause this. If the bezel was loose enough that the reflector moved and shorted to the LED contacts. I would try removing the reflector and powering up the light. If it works that way everything is fine. If not something is wrong. The bezel should have nothing to do with your light functioning. Please let us know.


Ok I removed the bezel and as you expected the light worked perfectly. The white insulator ring is in place. I tightened the bezel and it works fine, I didn't torque it too much as I didn't want to break that insulator. I did see that the positive connection is maybe just a bit high as it comes to the height of the secondary bevel on the insulator where as the negative one sits just under it as one would expect. I don't think the LED was shorted at the pcb board, but I'm wondering if between the positive and the size of the flashlight, normally the anodizing would act as an insulator but maybe it's missing in a spot or two and the reflector shifted enough to touch it. I'm going to look more carefully. there was some "very fine" metal dust in the housing, but I don't think it could have has any issues. I'll look at the insulator again and see if it's been damaged and in one orientation it can connect. Thanks for your message as it made me open the light right away as this one is heavy enough it could be dropped and I need it to be very secure.


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 17, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Do not buy them all together until vestureofblood can confirm he has the new 69.5 mm protected cells. The D2 is ok but it is old and slow. I recommend the Littokala li500



ASF shows the Keeppower 5200 mAh batteries as 71 mm long. In another thread reviewing the Convoy L6 here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419516-Review-Convoy-L6-(XHP-70-2x26650) he categorically states that you must use 70 mm batteries. So, where's the best place to buy 26650 protected 5200 mAh batteries 70 mm in length or less.

Also, at the ASF site, there is an option for either N4 1A 6500K or N2 3A 5000k. Which do I want and why? I want as bright as possible.

Lastly, Options/Ultralux Package: Boost Driver ($35) and/or De-Dome Emitter ($35), $65 for both. Yes/No/Why?

Thanks for letting me ask newbie questions.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 17, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> ASF shows the Keeppower 5200 mAh batteries as 71 mm long. ....


A later revision of the Keeppower batteries use a different protection circuit so they are shorter. That is what some people are waiting for as they don't seem to be too common in the US which was probably well stocked up on batteries from a big cargo ship in the past.


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 17, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> ASF shows the Keeppower 5200 mAh batteries as 71 mm long. In another thread reviewing the Convoy L6 here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419516-Review-Convoy-L6-(XHP-70-2x26650) he categorically states that you must use 70 mm batteries. So, where's the best place to buy 26650 protected 5200 mAh batteries 70 mm in length or less.
> *
> I do not know of any US sources of these cells. You have two options, order the correct cells on Banggood or order lower capacity 4500 mAh cells and get them faster.*
> 
> ...


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 17, 2016)

I wrote in another thread I'm using EVVA protected batteries that use Japanese 5200mAh cells and I got them from the popular US dealer. They work perfectly in mine. I'd forget the KeepPower for now and just use these.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 18, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> ASF shows the Keeppower 5200 mAh batteries as 71 mm long. In another thread reviewing the Convoy L6 here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419516-Review-Convoy-L6-(XHP-70-2x26650) he categorically states that you must use 70 mm batteries. So, where's the best place to buy 26650 protected 5200 mAh batteries 70 mm in length or less.
> 
> Also, at the ASF site, there is an option for either N4 1A 6500K or N2 3A 5000k. Which do I want and why? I want as bright as possible.
> 
> ...



Hi FTG-05,

The cells I have are the 71mm. I think the main reason people suggest trying to find short cells is because the 71mm are a snug fit. Here is what they're like
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff6XG3zdaMc

The LED options:
6500k= Cool white light tint
5000k= Neutral white light tint
N4 and N2 are output bins. N4 is the higher one of the two. 

The Ultralux options: 
Driver boost= Higher current to the LED which means more output.
De-dome LED= Tighter beam for longer range.


Welcome to CPF


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vob, I do like you, your videos, and I have purchased from you before.

With due respect, not only is this cell not recommended by the manufacturer there have been reports of it cause damage and undue stress on the internals of some lights here. To suggest using them is a poor business decision.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 19, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Vob, I do like you, your videos, and I have purchased from you before.
> 
> With due respect, not only is this cell not recommended by the manufacturer there have been reports of it cause damage and undue stress on the internals of some lights here. To suggest using them is a poor business decision.



Hi staticx. Thanks for joining us. No offense taken at all. Feedback is exactly what this kind of thread is for. Can you give me some more info on the reports of damage (links etc)? I've not been following other threads etc on this light the way I probly should. I have seen that Convoy recommends using a shorter cell. I do take these things into consideration, especially with li-ion batteries/charging safety issues. I guess after having used the protected cells in several lights I had decided that this recommendation fit more appropriately with Crees recommendation of 3000ma limit on XML2s.


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 19, 2016)

I firmly believe for the majority of people the longer ones will be fine. But even in this thread is someone having trouble with longer cells. Keep up the good work though!

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420773-Best-flashlight-under-100-bucks!-Convoy-L6-3800-lumen-A-MUST-HAVE!&p=4941328&viewfull=1#post4941328

I do not know of any USA suppliers of these cells so perhaps this could be a good opportunity to stock up as I know there are tons of L6 owners looking for the proper cell.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 20, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> I do not know of any USA suppliers of these cells so perhaps this could be a good opportunity to stock up as I know there are tons of L6 owners looking for the proper cell.



Thank you for the feedback. Your certainly right about the market for those cells. I am working on it, but it looks like it will still be another 2-3 weeks before I am able to lay hold of a substantial amount of them.


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 20, 2016)

WOW!!! Talk about fast shipping! I mean Star Trek Transporter-type shipping!

Ordered the L6 and the Nitecore D2 a day or two ago and Boom! Both arrived today! Very impressed!

Of course, no 26650 batteries, so can't use the light yet.  Ordered a pair from Banggood but I have no idea how long they'll take to get here.

Thanks,


----------



## dazzleaj (Oct 22, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> WOW!!! Talk about fast shipping! I mean Star Trek Transporter-type shipping!
> 
> Ordered the L6 and the Nitecore D2 a day or two ago and Boom! Both arrived today! Very impressed!
> 
> ...



I got a pair from of all places a RadioShack store on the clearance rack. They are 69.8mm long protected 3500mAh from DEWORLD.com. I went to the DEWOLD site and they offer a 2 pack for $15. I have never heard of them but the cells work in the L6. I have the Keep Power ones I ordered with the light but use the DE cells for daily use. They seem to give good life but no idea as to the real capacity. Good fast and cheep from the Radio Shack store. Not listed at radio Shack online though.


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 22, 2016)

There's a RS right next to our local grocery store, I'll have to check it out.

Thanks,


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all. I have a few of the SMO reflectors I'm giving away here if anyone is interested.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...O-Reflectors!-GIVE-AWAY&p=4987233#post4987233


----------



## FTG-05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Since ordering and recieving my L6, I've got a hold of some 26650 batteries and had a chance to use the L6 out on my +35 acre farm.

All I can say is: WOW!

Ordering one Convoy L6 was a big mistake.

Big. Mistake.

Shoulda ordered two!!! Dang, now I gotta go and do it again!

Are the SMO reflectors orderable yet?


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 15, 2016)

vestureofblood said:


> Hi all. I have a few of the SMO reflectors I'm giving away here if anyone is interested.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...O-Reflectors!-GIVE-AWAY&p=4987233#post4987233





Hi all, I was away for the weekend so just getting to the announcements. Winners selected by random number generator are: jonnyfgroove, Stefan Vandel, and Julie N. Congratulations all. Please message me your addresses and I will get them out in the mail.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks VOB!


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Nov 21, 2016)

I received my SMO reflector, thanks VOB!!

Unfortunately, I didn't realize that it isn't compatible with the stock, dome on XHP70 and I have no desire or skill to swap or de dome the emitter. 

I would like to pass it on to someone who has modding skills and will provide the reflector with a loving home. You have to post back and show us your work though!

I'll ship the SMO L6 reflector to the first person that replies to this post, free of charge. CONUS only please.


----------



## Vol (Nov 23, 2016)

For anyone looking for the keeppower 5200 protected that are 69.5mm illumn.com now has them in stock $9 a piece but shipping is a little high.


----------



## DMS1970 (Nov 24, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if there is a red lens that works with this light? I have been looking at predator lights, and would like to make one out of this light. I'm not sure if the real ones use a curved lens? I think some red film on an L6 might just get very hot. Any tips?

thanks


----------



## grass disaster (Nov 27, 2016)

want to order this light.

i'm confused what battery's i need or cant use.

can someone help a green horn out? need a charger too i suppose.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NICSAK (Nov 27, 2016)

grass disaster said:


> want to order this light.
> 
> i'm confused what battery's i need or cant use.
> 
> ...



You want the keeppower 26650 5200mah protected cells. They are harder to find in the short version (69.5mm) but illumn.com just got a shipment in and they are on sale for 9$ right now. So if you want this light I would go order the batteries right now.


----------



## grass disaster (Nov 27, 2016)

NICSAK said:


> You want the keeppower 26650 5200mah protected cells. They are harder to find in the short version (69.5mm) but illumn.com just got a shipment in and they are on sale for 9$ right now. So if you want this light I would go order the batteries right now.




ok! what do i do as far as a charger?
amazon?


----------



## NICSAK (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah I would look at an xtar vp2 if budget allows for it or something like the xtar vc4 or vp4. Any charger that will accept 26650 size cells should work but I prefer xtar chargers. I'm sure others out there will recommendations as well this is just my two cents. These are all available on Amazon. There are much cheaper chargers out there but when it comes to batteries I don't like to skimp.


----------



## germed (Nov 27, 2016)

I Totally agree its a great light i got it in NW tint


----------



## grass disaster (Nov 27, 2016)

NICSAK said:


> Yeah I would look at an xtar vp2 if budget allows for it or something like the xtar vc4 or vp4. Any charger that will accept 26650 size cells should work but I prefer xtar chargers. I'm sure others out there will recommendations as well this is just my two cents. These are all available on Amazon. There are much cheaper chargers out there but when it comes to batteries I don't like to skimp.



ordered the 5000k light

ordered the vp2 cause it came with the wall plug. ordered those batteries from illumn. hope they fit! some reviews said they didnt fit...eek


I ordered one set for my dad bday and ordered set for myself. came to $93 each with everything (one set of batteries)


----------



## NICSAK (Nov 28, 2016)

grass disaster said:


> ordered the 5000k light
> 
> ordered the vp2 cause it came with the wall plug. ordered those batteries from illumn. hope they fit! some reviews said they didnt fit...eek
> 
> ...



Very nice! You will love it! For the price it's one heck of a light! 5000k is great. That's what I have.


----------



## FTG-05 (Dec 5, 2016)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I received my SMO reflector, thanks VOB!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't realize that it isn't compatible with the stock, dome on XHP70 and I have no desire or skill to swap or de dome the emitter.
> 
> ...



Jonny, I'll take it if it will fit the Convoy L6. Let me know and I'll PM you my address. Thanks,


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 8, 2016)

FTG-05 said:


> Jonny, I'll take it if it will fit the Convoy L6. Let me know and I'll PM you my address. Thanks,



You got it! Just saw this.... PM inbound.


----------

